# Aquell document deu/ha de ser a casa



## gvergara

Hola a tothom,

M'agradaria saber si tots dos verbs són possibles en aquests casos, en què es parla del document que necessito:

1) Aquell document deu ser a casa. No n'estic completament segur, però com que és tan confidencial, no veig cap raó per haver-l'en emportat.
2) Aquell document ha de ser a casa. N'estic segur, perquè sóc l'única persona que sabia que hi era, i jo mateix el vaig amagar. 

Moltes gràcies per endavant,

Gonçal


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre (per ací):

A la espera que més doctes diguen la seua opinió, mentrimentres (mestrestant ) ací va la meua. Jo diria que els dos verbs i les frases són correctes, excepte alguna cosa que més avall corregiré; en tenen diferent significat tal com els uses: en la primera seria una suposició: "déu ser" (hi mancava l'accent); i en la segona també suposició, però ací amb el sentit de més probabilitat "segur que n'hi és". Tot dependrà del sentit que vullgues donar-li

"no veig cap raó per *haver-l'en* emportat" Aquest ús al meu parer no existeix seria: "haver-_*me'l*_ emportat". I també jo posaria el pronom hi davant de "veig": "no hi veig cap raó per haver-me'l emportat";una raó casolana seria perquè no estàs veient-lo amb el ulls. Segons una cançó d'En Serrat: "és quan dormo que hi veig clar"

Aguardem a veure que en diuen altres forers més entesos.


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> 1) Aquell document deu ser a casa. No n'estic completament segur, però com que és tan confidencial, no veig cap raó per haver-l'en emportat.
> 2) Aquell document ha de ser a casa. N'estic segur, perquè sóc l'única persona que sabia que hi era, i jo mateix el vaig amagar.






Elxenc said:


> "déu ser" (hi mancava l'accent)


No, "deu" del verb "deure" no porta accent.



Elxenc said:


> Aquest ús al meu parer no existeix seria: "haver-_*me'l*_ emportat".






Elxenc said:


> I també jo posaria el pronom hi davant de "veig": "no hi veig cap raó per haver-me'l emportat";una raó casolana seria perquè no estàs veient-lo amb el ulls. Segons una cançó d'En Serrat: "és quan dormo que hi veig clar"


No ho trobo necessari.


----------



## Elxenc

Dymn said:


> No, "deu" del verb "deure" no porta accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ho trobo necessari.



Podries dir perquè no el trobes necessari? No necessari, però possible?

"No, "deu" del verb "deure" no porta accent". Entonaré el "mea culpa". No he comprovat, i també em servirà de correcció;  m'he deixat dur per la "regla" que posa l'accent en el homòfons verbals: dóna, fóra, etc.


----------



## gvergara

I no podria ser  _haver*-me-l'en* emportat _(en= de casa, del lloc esmentat abans)?


----------



## Dymn

Elxenc said:


> Podries dir perquè no el trobes necessari? No necessari, però possible?


Possible sí que ho és, i tampoc no em sona del tot malament, però no el trobo necessari, a nivell intuïtiu. L'exemple de la cançó d'en Serrat és diferent perquè "veure-hi" vol dir veure-hi en general, fer servir el sentit de la vista. No et sabria dir per què no l'hi posaria jo.



gvergara said:


> I no podria ser _haver*-me-l'en* emportat _(en= de casa, del lloc esmentat abans)?


Tres pronoms febles junts és mala idea, així en general.


----------



## Llcoro

gvergara said:


> I no podria ser  _haver*-me-l'en* emportat _(en= de casa, del lloc esmentat abans)?



Dient *haver-me'l* emportat ja n'hi ha prou.


----------



## Llcoro

Elxenc said:


> Podries dir perquè no el trobes necessari? No necessari, però possible?
> 
> "No, "deu" del verb "deure" no porta accent". Entonaré el "mea culpa". No he comprovat, i també em servirà de correcció;  m'he deixat dur per la "regla" que posa l'accent en el homòfons verbals: dóna, fóra, etc.



Bé, si et bases en l'IEC, ara *dóna, *com d'altres diacrítics, ja no duu accent. Pots dir "La dona dona la poma a la dona que dona". Tanmateix, si segueixes la normativa de l'AVL, els diacrítics romanen en ús (és a dir, es segueixen accentuant aquestes paraules) i sí que hi ha la diferència dona/dóna. En aquest cas, la frase seria "La dona dóna la poma a la dona que dóna".


----------

